# FS: 29g biocube with diy 36w led



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The back of the lid was cut out to fit a remora hob skimmer and the leds are on 2 channels, blue and white

Tank and stand 250$
Or just the tank for 200$


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ill also throw in a heater and powerhead if you buy tank and stand


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! what a great deal for someone to get going in SW. 
Free bump for a smokin deal and a good guy.
Merry Christmas Tyler to you and your family. :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

p.m. sent.............


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> p.m. sent.............


Go for it GG


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

200$ with or without stand


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey spitfire is this a red sea or a JBJ? You can PM me or give me a text at 778-997-4496 if still for sale.
Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a BIOCUBE. NOT RSM or JBJ.


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

That's my bad! Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem. Its a nice setup at a really good price. LED-lit even.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top


----------



## helimech (Jan 27, 2015)

interested, pmed you


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sold>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

